# St. Paul, MN



## n.hubb22 (Aug 20, 2011)

does anyone know of a good location to get a skyline shot of st Paul?  I live in MPLS, and have found numerous locations for it, but I just never get to the other twin!  

im thinking somewhere off of selby/summit aves maybe?  I dunno?  if anyone is willing to give up their "secret " spot haha

cheers


----------



## RauschPhotography (Aug 20, 2011)

Prospect Park in Minneapolis is an awesome location to get a night shot of the skyline. Head up towards Witch Hat's tower and bring a tripod.


----------



## n.hubb22 (Aug 20, 2011)

RauschPhotography said:


> Prospect Park in Minneapolis is an awesome location to get a night shot of the skyline. Head up towards Witch Hat's tower and bring a tripod.



Can you get a good view of st paul from there?   Ive been over by the witch hat's tower before but its been a few years.  Id love to be able to get up to the top of that tower, but if i remember right the door at the bottom was locked last time I was there.


----------



## RauschPhotography (Aug 20, 2011)

n.hubb22 said:


> RauschPhotography said:
> 
> 
> > Prospect Park in Minneapolis is an awesome location to get a night shot of the skyline. Head up towards Witch Hat's tower and bring a tripod.
> ...



You don't have to be in the tower to get a shot of the skyline, but you'll be shooting the MPLS skyline instead. Not sure where to get the St. Paul view, honestly. Minneapolis has always been more of my city


----------



## n.hubb22 (Aug 21, 2011)

RauschPhotography said:


> n.hubb22 said:
> 
> 
> > RauschPhotography said:
> ...



indeed, but i know a bunch of good spots for mpls skylines, hence my desire to shoot st paul!


----------



## Stradawhovious (Aug 22, 2011)

I'm curious to know as well.  I have found exactly 1,624 places to shoot the Mpls skyline, but none of it's convoluted sister St. Paul.

Even up for a meet of local photogs in the area for some shutters and suds.


----------



## jcradford (Sep 10, 2011)

I believe Mounds Park has a decent skyline shot to the west where many shots have been made. Been yrs since i was there. (Followup edit -- here's a photo made there .... 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:St_Paul_Skyline_7_11_2007.jpg -- author is Telepwn.


----------

